# Angel pair?



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Its a shame there is no way of telling what sex these things are!!! I got 3 and now I think I have all same sex. last thing i wanted was a reason to need more fish,lol. Also my flagfish tried to breed once like 4 months ago and not since, that annoys me.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

heres some pics of them, if you have any opinions on them and possible sex please do share, thanks


----------



## Dr. Greenthumb (May 16, 2010)

Nice angels. I really like that top one. I love angel fish, I also use to have a tank with multiple ones and had a similar problem. I had 3 angels hoping they would be different sexes and possibly breed. From what I've read it isn't that tough to get them to breed in captivity and it would be fun to see the different results you can get from crossbreeding different angels. One of these days I'd like to start an all angel tank and get them as young as possible, grow them up together and see how many different generations I could get. 

This was all I could find on identifying sex of freshwater angelfish:


> There are some subtle differences that an experienced angelfish breeder can use to help identify mature males and females. Some angelfish enthusiasts say that the angle of the anal fin in relation to the belly of the angelfish, will identify the sex. Others say that some male angels may have a hump on the crown and some may be larger than the females. There seems to be too many ways of telling them apart, but none seem to be 100% correct. These differences do not exist on immature angelfish, all of the time. Therefore, the only sure way to tell the difference between mature males from mature females is to examine the breeding tubes during spawning. The female's breeding tube is wider and more blunt than the male's.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

1st and 4th pic appears to be a male
the other two appear to be females...at this stage.

Males have a ridge(hump/crown) between the eyes the females have more of a 45 degree angled head shape, mainly at the eyes.
Also females seem to get a little wide around the waist where the males dont, vent tubes are not something I use to sex angels as it can take up to a year before they show that part of themselves. The head shape is the easiest way to sex after 4-5 months of age.

what age are your angels???

I got lucky and got a pair out of my 1st 3 angels, angels are picky and you will notice them sizing eachother up for spawning/courtship purposes. 
any fights yet?


----------

